# 1937 Zep Just Finished!



## Talewinds (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Talewinds (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## BLACK CROWN CUSTOMS (Oct 25, 2011)

Your work is amazing man....truly inspiring!!!


----------



## then8j (Oct 25, 2011)

Very inspirational! That was alot of work condensed into a few pictures. Very clean crisp lines, shiny chrome, and attention to detail. I love it.

I also love your work space! Looks like you have everything you need there to build anything!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2011)

great job!  that seat must have been h--l to do. love those grips.


----------



## slick (Oct 26, 2011)

ITSA NICE!!! Very well done!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 26, 2011)

I've seen it in person...it is amazing!!!


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 26, 2011)

*grips*

I'm doing a 37 Zep right now and I like the wood grips you have. Did you make them or aquire them from somewhere? Any info you could provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks frankster41


----------



## chitown (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks great. Nice job on all the details and craftsmanship all around... from the wheels to the saddle, paint, chrome... all looks fantastic.


----------



## npence (Oct 26, 2011)

Great job with the resto looks sweet and i like the looks of your shop too.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. I know the headlight is totally wrong but it's all I could get my hands on in short notice, haven't been able to find that fatty Seiss light.

I'm having 12 sets of the grips made from the original, the ones on this bike are the test set and I stained them specifically to match the seat leather. I'll do custom stains but would prefer to offer them in the historically correct black paint or natural light stain.


----------



## Deleted member 12208 (Oct 27, 2011)

This bike looks incredible. You did an awesome job!


----------



## jwm (Nov 2, 2011)

Not only was that a most excellent restoration on the bike, it was a great photo essay as well. Keeping the photo shoot in mind while you're working on the project is not easy. I can do before and after pics, but once I have the parts in hand, and all that's left is assembly I just get too fixated on the work. I can barely force myself to stop the project long enough to eat, rest, or go to the bathroom. Pictures? fergedaboudit.
All in all a great job in both areas.

JWM


----------

